# corel draw 10 cliparts - corel draw 6 - borders



## Marion Thurnreiter (23. Februar 2005)

Als creativer Mensch, hat mir corel draw bisher ungeahnte Möglichkeiten eröffnet.

Bisher habe ich mit Corel draw 6 gearbeitet und sehr viel über das Clipart-Handbuch gemacht.

Jetzt suche ich... verzweifelt eine Entsprechung in Corel draw 10.

Mein aktuelles Problem: wo sind all die schönen Rahmen hin

Gibts die nicht mehr in Corel draw 10?

Bitte Hiiiiiilfe!


----------



## balue (1. März 2005)

vor einiger zeit stand ich vor denselbem problem, zwar hatte ich vorher mit corel 5 gearbeitet und hab mir dann beim pearl corel 9 gekauft, aber die unterschiede der cliparts haben mich auch gestört.

 nachdem ich ja die version 5 (3 CDs) noch hatte, hab ich mir den ganzen clipartfolder auf die hd gezogen und gleich darüber den von der version 9. 

 da corel abwärtskompatibel ist macht es nichts die beiden versionen zu vermischen bzw. teilweise zu überschreiben.

 auf diese weise hab ich alle cliparts auf der hd.

 bei version 9 sind die cliparts auf der 2. cd, schätze bei version 10 sind sie auch dort zu finden.


----------

